# Horse Walker



## Midget (30 November 2010)

Hi Folks, have a small livery yard and am considering putting in a horse walker. Can you give me and idea of good makes, also how much you would expect to pay for this on a yard. Any other info would be appreciated too!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (30 November 2010)

i have a 5 horse monarch one with full fencing inner and outer, and electrified paddles and a braking system. it cost about 7 and a half grand but that was 9 years ago.it is very good. the concrete base cost around £1500. i have a rubber shred surface on the floor which is skipped out and levelled after use. i currently charge £4 for walking up to an hour. be wary of cheap walkers as they can be very flimsy. you need good sturdy high fencing, it takes a kicking or 2 if the horses are fresh. i would love a roof on mine but roofs are very expensive. if i build a new barn i will move it indoors. you need an electric supply as well. they use a fair bit of electric too.


----------



## Midget (30 November 2010)

Thanks for your reply. My hubby can do most of the groundwork himself and it would be situated close to our stables so electric would be ok. I thought it might use a bit of electric to run and also we need to charge for out time so thats really helpful!


----------



## martlin (30 November 2010)

I have a 4 horse, 36 foot Equestrian Essentials one, with rubber inner and outer fence and a sand & gravel surface. It cost about £8K last year. Mine is fairly cheap to run, being a 3KW supply (could be run on a standard 13 amp plug), I charge £1.50 for 30 minutes.
The walker itself is very nice and I'm very happy with it, service from the company has left a bit to be desired, though...


----------



## Tnavas (30 November 2010)

How I envy you guys with walkers - I could so do with one to keep Madam Tubbies tum in trim - being a Clydesdale she sniffs the grass and visibly expands.

Include it as part and parcel of the livery charge - then you have no policing to do. If livery wants you to put the horse on & off then charge for it.

We had a smart alec horse at work that would duck it's head low and push under the rubber divider and get into the next space until he caught up with his mate, then they would walk together. 

Good well drained level surface preferably rubber is best for footing and limbs. Our one at work takes 10 horses the diameter is wide enough to trot and canter on. Great for exercising the ones with sore backs.


----------



## Midget (1 December 2010)

Yes this weather is ridiculous up here so we could at least keep horses ticking over if we had one- hopefully by next year.......


----------



## EventingMum (1 December 2010)

We have just had a four horse Monarch one installed last week. The ground work was about £2500 but will obviously vary with the amount of hardcore etc needed and whether or not you put down concrete on not. The concrete was the biggest expense even with my OH and son laying it. The walker including 6' mesh fences was about £11,000 but this did include £2500 for rubber pavers. It also included electric pushers, auto reverse, abs and electronic control box and an extra delivery charge as we are in the North.  The price did seem to mount up compared with our initial quotes but often ones you see advertised at lower prices do not include fencing and are too narrow for the horses to turn round in.

Edit: Forgot to say Monarch have been great to deal with!


----------



## Midget (14 December 2010)

Ok thanks for that!


----------



## hollyandivy123 (15 December 2010)

and if you have a bigger budget..........................http://www.horseweigh.com/kraft/oval.html


----------



## jaspejoo (15 December 2010)

At my university and at my home yard I have a monarch and I think they are really good walkers although they do take a bit to warm up in the cold weather! Lol. Although I was suprised to hear people charge to use them!


----------

